# Беларускі куток > Святы и забавы >  Праздники (но не на белорусском языке)

## Светлана - Слоним

Что-бы избежать путаницы, и для большего удобства в этом разделе предлагается выставлять празднике на русском языке.

----------


## girei.liusjena

Сценарий не мой, но очень хочется поделиться. Спасибо автору.

Сценарий "Хлеб – всему голова"


Оформление: На центральной стене плакат с изображением каравая, по бокам слова: “Хлеб – всей жизни голова”, на стене прикреплены колосья. На боковой стене плакаты, изображающие сбор урожая. На столе, накрытом вышитым полотенцем, каравай, сольница, изделия из муки. Слева находятся столы, на которых выпечка из отходов хлеба (приготовлена родителями).

Оборудование: баян, детская педальная машина. 

Костюмы: каравай, пекарь, мельник, русские национальные, рабочий. 

Материал: стихи о хлебе, рассказ Сенченко “Хлеб святой”, песни “Зернышко”, муз. Чичкова “Хлеборобы”. 

ХОД ПРАЗДНИКА

Под музыку И. Дунаевского “Урожайная” в зал входят дети. Все становятся вдоль центральной стены.

Учитель: Дети, посмотрите, как оформлен зал. Мы сегодня собрались, чтобы прочитать стихи, спеть песни о хлебе. “Хлеб – всему голова” - говорит народная пословица. И это верно. С давних пор гостей встречают хлебом-солью. Вот они у нас на столе. 

Стихотворение С. Погореловского “Хлеб”.

1 Вот он, хлебушко душистый,
С хрусткой корочкой витой.
Вот он, теплый, золотистый,
Словно солнцем налитой.

2 В нем – здоровье наше, сила,
В нем – чудесное тепло.
В нем – земли родимой соки,
Солнца свет веселый в нем…

Все дети: уплетай за обе щеки! Вырастай богатырем!

3 Сколько рук его растило,
Охраняло, берегло!
Ведь не сразу стали зерна
Хлебом тем, что на столе.

Дети: люди долго и упорно потрудились на земле!

Учитель: О хлебе сложено много песен.

Песня “Зернышко”, муз. Чичкова.

Учитель: А теперь послушайте, как приходит к нас на стол хлеб.

1 За лесами, за лугами
Раздается в поле гром,
Это тракторы плугами
Пашут легкий чернозем.

2 На широкие долины
Вышли новые машины:
Глянь в раскрытое окно-
Сеют сеялки зерно.

3 Сколько в это зернышко
Вложено труда,
Знают только солнышко,
Ветер да вода.

4 Посеяли хлеб хлеборобы весною,
Созрел он и встал
Золотистой стеною
И слышит страна;
За уборку пора,
Для хлеба комбайны нужны, трактора.

Песня “Хлеборобы”.

Учитель: Дети, расскажите, как из зерна получают хлеб.

Дети: Зерна мелют на мельнице в муку, ее везут на хлебозавод, на пекарни. Там выпекают хлеб, булки, калачи. Все это мы покупаем в магазине.

Учитель: Дети, посмотрите на стол. Сколько разных мучных изделий из муки выпекли руки нашего пекаря. Здесь и каравай , булочки, сдобные калачи. Оказывается, как много всего можно испечь из муки. Скажите, дети, какие пословицы и поговорки о хлебе вы знаете? 

Дети: Много снега – много хлеба.

Посей впору – будешь иметь хлеба гору.

Не тот урожай, что в поле, а тот, что в амбаре.

Учитель: Теперь отгадайте загадки:

1 Золотист он и усат, в ста карманах – сто ребят.

2 В долг зерно возьмет, каравай вернет.

3 Он идет – волну сечет, из трубы зерно течет.

Учитель: Большой урожай – это радость для хлеборобов и всех людей страны. Наступает праздник урожая.

Звучит музыка.

В зал въезжает детская педальная машина, в ней сидит мальчик в костюме каравая.

Инсценировка стихотворения Т. Коломиец “Праздник каравая”. 

Учитель: К первоклашкам на машине
Каравай приехал ныне.
Пышной коркой похрустим
Все на свете угостим
Вкруг вставай, каравай,
Кого хочешь – выбирай!

Каравай: (вылезает из машины и становится в середину круга, который образуют дети.)

Пекаря! 

Он не грел на печке бок –
Каравай ребятам пек.
Пекарь с нами поиграй,
Кого хочешь – выбирай!

Входит пекарь, становится рядом с караваем.

Мельника!

Не молол он чепуху,
А смолол зерно в муку!
Мельник, с нами поиграй,
Кого хочешь – выбирай!

Хлебопашца!

Он в тенечке не лежал,
А хлеба растил и жал!
Хлебопашец, в круг вставай,
Кого хочешь – выбирай!

Выходит хлебопашец в русском национальном костюме.

Рабочего! 

Он приехал к нам с дарами –
Тягачами, тракторами!
А награда – урожай!
Всех на праздник приглашай!

Выходит рабочий (в комбинезоне), становится рядом с хлебопашцем.

Пекарь: Слава урожаю в зернах!

Мельник: Слава караваю на столах!

Хлебопашец: Слава, слава дружным рукам!

Рабочий: Слава, слава труженикам!

Все дети выстраиваются полукругом. Выходят мальчик и девочка в русских национальных костюмах.

Девочка: Человек привык трудиться.

Люди пашут, сеют, жнут!

Мальчик: В каждом зернышке пшеницы,

В каждой крошке хлеба – труд!

Песня “Без труда не проживешь”, муз. Агафонникова.

Учитель: У народа есть слова: “Хлеб – всей жизни голова!” Послушайте рассказ Сенченко “Хлеб святой” и подумайте, чему учит этот рассказ.

Рассказ читает учитель.

Учитель: Скажите, дети, чему же учит нас этот рассказ? Как же нужно относиться к хлебу? Что можно приготовить из остатков хлеба? 

Дорогие гости! Вы, наверное, посмотрели нашу выставку – выпечку из остатков хлеба, приготовленную детьми и родителями. Об этом они сейчас сами вам расскажут. 

Девочка: Мы хотим угостить гостей этими изделиями.

Дети в костюмах раздают угощения.

Учитель: На этом наш праздник заканчивается. Благодарим всех, кто пришел к нас сегодня в гости.

Звучит музыка. Дети выходят из зала.

----------


## Galina-slutsk

Летний праздник. /Ясли/

                  		Звучит «Песенка о лете» Е. Крылатова.
Вед. Вот и наступило долгожданное лето! Солнышко светит, всех нас согревает, посмотрите, как красиво вокруг!
    /Дети говорят вместе с воспитателем, сопровождая каждую фразу жестами/
               Здравствуй, поле и лесок.
               Здравствуй, небо ясное!
               Здравствуй, речка и песок,
               Здравствуй, лето красное!
/Обращает внимание на красивую берёзку. Дети подходят к берёзе, любуются веточками, гладят шершавый ствол, прижимаются щечками и говорят: Матушка берёзка, красавица кудрявая, стройная, белостволая. /
                    Звучит мелодия «Во поле берёза стояла»
                          Взрослые поют, а дети водят хоровод.
   Во поле берёза стояла.
   Во поле кудрявая стояла,
   Люли, люли, стояла.
   Люли, люли, стояла.
К солнышку мы ручки подняли,
Солнышку ладошки показали.
Чтоб ладошки согрелись.
Чтобы наши ручки загорели.
   Сели на зелёную травку
   И рукой погладим муравку.
   правой ручкой за спинку,
   Левой ручкой за спинку.
Встали, потянулись немножко.
Вышли на лесную дорожку.
Будем прыгать, как зайки,
На зелёной лужайке.
   Мы уже немножко устали.
   Ручки мы друг другу подали.
   Поклонились, низко нагнулись
   И друзьям своим улыбнулись. 
Вед. Дети, посмотрите, вот ещё какое красивое дерево тут растёт. Это – тополь.
 Стоит тополёк – тонок и высок /руки вверх, соединив кончики/
              Тонок и высок, листвой широк.
              Его солнышко печёт, частым дождиком сечёт /разводят в стороны, как капельки дождя/
              Буйный ветер повевает, тополёчек наклоняет /качаются. наклоняются вперёд, руки висят/
              А он маковкой звенит, развесёлый стоит/руки вверх, шевеля пальцами, улыбаются/
Вед. Вот какие молодцы! Какие красивые топольки тут появились! Так, заглянем под кусток. Посмотрим, кто там прячется…/ дети подходят к кустику, заглядывают под него. Там спрятан игрушечный зайчик/
Вед. Вышли дети на лужок.
        Заглянули под кусток,
         Увидали зайчика,
         Поманили пальчиком.  /манят пальчиком/
         Ушки длинные у зайки, /сжимают кулачёк, выставив два пальчика/
         Из кустов они торчат,
         Он и прыгает и скачет,
         Веселит он всех ребят.     
                   /Игрушечного зайчика сажают на пенёк, становятся вокруг./
                              Муз. рук. поёт на мелодию «Бульба»
Знаю я весёлый танец,
Научить и вас берусь.
Друг за другом быстро встанем. 
Вспомним, как танцует гусь.

Припев: Ля-ля-ля – идут на корточках друг за другом, вытянув руки вперёд.
На полянке под цветами
Закружились мотыльки.
Вот и мы кружиться станем -
И проворны, и легки.
/ на припев кружатся на носочках, помахивая крылышками/
Скачут зайки по лужайке
Через мостик и лесок.
Мы попрыгаем, как зайки.
Прямо вбок наискосок.
/складывают лапки, прыгают./
Ходит аист по болоту
И лягушек ищет он.
Вправо влево повороты.
Раз поклон и два поклон.         /складывают руки хвостиком, ходят высоко поднимая ноги/
припев: кланяются вправо и влево.
Вед. Спасибо, Зайка, за твой весёлый танец. До свидания, а мы пойдём дальше.
                   /дети подходят к другому кустику и видят там Мишку/
Вед. Мы по лесу шли, шли,
        К тебе, Мишенька, пришли.
        Без тебя мы не уйдём,
        Мы тебя плясать зовём.
                   /мелодия «Во саду ли в огороде»/
Все захлопали в ладошки
Дружно веселее.
Застучали наши ножки
Громче и быстрее.
По коленочкам ударим.
Тише, тише, тише.
Ручки, ручки поднимаем
Выше, выше, выше.
Завертелись наши ручки,
Снова опустились,
Покружились, покружились
И остановились.
              /Педагог произносит звук «З-з-з» и напевает на мелодию «Вдоль по Питерской» (на слова « Не лёд трещит»)
Комар летит, и пищит, и пищит.
Ой, лови, лови, не то спрячется.
Хлоп!
/ подняв голову, дети следят за комаром, поворачивая голову вправо- влево. В конце хлопают. Игра повторяется. Педагог обращает внимание на клумбу с искусственными цветами, восхищается их красотой и запахом/
Вед. Ах, какой аромат! 
                    /дети подходят, берут цветы, нюхают их/
                           / на мелодию «Ах, вы, сени»/
Летом солнце светит ярко.
На лугу цветут цветы.      
Лето дарит нам подарки
Небывалой красоты.
Ручки за спину убрали.
Угадайте, где цветы?        
Показали, поиграли.
Улыбнулись я и ты.
А теперь бегом по кругу,
Друг за другом скок да скок.
Словно гонит нас упругий
Тёплый летний ветерок.
Мы устали и присели,
Чтобы дух перевести.
Мы за лето загорели.
Отдохнули я и ты.
Летом солнце светит ярко,
И везде цветут цветы.
Маме принесём подарки
Небывалой красоты / собирают цветы и ставят в вазу/.

Вед. Послушайте, как поют птички!/фонограмма- пение птиц/
         Кто поёт чик- чирик?
         Воробейка – озорник  /изображают воробышек/
                /кукушка/
        Ку-ку, кукушечка.
        Ку-ку, рябушечка.
        Ты лети в лесок, подай голосок  /складывают ручки домиком, кукуют, выглядывая /



                 /дятел/
        Дятел-вятел сел на сук:
        Тук-тук-тук-тук-
        Долбит сук, слышен стук:
        Тук-тук-тук-тук  /складывают руки за спиной, кивают головой направо и налево/
                 /лай собаки/
Вед. Вот сидит наш пёс Барбос,
         В лапы спрятал чёрный нос.
         Эй, Барбос, скорей вставай
         И ребяток забавляй!
Давайте, ребята, поиграем с собачкой в игру «Птички и собачка». Превращайтесь в птичек.
                                  Игра «Ой летали птички»
Вед. Вот и улетели птички, как раз вовремя. Кажется, дождик закапал (протягивает ладонь) 
                              Игра «Дождик» Е. Макшанцева.
Вед. Пора нам собираться домой. Скажем лесу и его обитателям «спасибо» за то, что они подарили нам такой чудесный праздник. И на прощание встанем в хоровод.
На мелодию «Жили у бабуси» взрослые поют:
Подарило лето,
Вместе с солнцем ярким,  /Идут по кругу, держась за руки/
Мамам, бабушкам и детям 
Яркие подарки.
Мы в лесу гуляли,
Мы грибы искали.  /Собирают грибочки/
Раз – грибочек, два - грибочек-
Полный кузовочек.
Около тропинки
Брали мы малинку.  /Собирают ягоды/
Раз- малинка, два - малинка-
Полная корзинка.
По саду гуляли.
Яблочки мы рвали,  /Рвут яблоки/
Вкусных, красных, ароматных
Много мы набрали.
Принесём мы маме
Кузовок с грибами,
Красных яблок и малинки
Полную корзинку.

/Дети идут в центр круга, вытягивая руки вперёд. Воспитатель в центр круга выносит угощение. Дети под спокойную музыку уходят в группу./

----------


## Galina-slutsk

Развлечение «Музыкальная викторина». спасибо автору...
 		(старшая группа )

Цель: Активизировать детей. Содействовать накоплению опыта восприятия музыкальных произведений разных жанров и стилей. Закрепить знание сказок и песенок из них.  Углублять и расширять представления о детских музыкальных инструментах и их выразительных возможностях.

 	Участвует две группы детей. Правильно ответившему ребёнку даётся жетон. Для демонстрации вопроса или ответа используется фланелеграф. 

М.р. Ребята, мы сегодня посмотрим, кто из вас знает сказки. Для того чтобы узнать, кто первый будет отвечать на вопрос, вы вытянете фишку. У кого будет фишка красного цвета, та команда отвечает первой. В случае если команда не знает ответа, ход переходит к другой команде.

Первый вопрос: На каких инструментах играли бременские музыканты из сказки братьев Гримм? (на фланелеграфе отвечающий располагает около животных картинки-инструменты).

Второй вопрос: Назовите любимый инструмент Карабаса-Барабаса (труба).

Вопрос третий: Как звали героиню сказки, которая, попав на бал, очаровала гостей и принца чудесной песенкой. О ком эта песенка? (Золушка. «Добрый жук».) Давайте поиграем в нашу любимую игру.

                    		Проводится игра «Жук».

Следующий вопрос: Какой полевой цветок имеет музыкальное название? (Колокольчик)

Вопрос следующей команде: О чём пел колобок в своей песенке? (Спеть песенку.)

Вопрос шестой: Кто и как помог волку изменить голос в сказке «Волк и семеро козлят»? (Кузнец)

Вопрос седьмой: Кто пел песню «Я играю на гармошке…» (Крокодил Гена).
Давайте споём эту песню все вместе.

		Исполн. «Песенка Крокодила Гены» муз. В. Шаинского.

Вопрос восьмой: Как зовут доброго поющего кота, который призывал жить в дружбе и согласии? (Кот Леопольд.)
Следующий вопрос: Как зовут персонажа сказки, который с другими куклами пел и танцевал «Польку – бабочку»? (Буратино)

Десятый вопрос: назовите композитора произведения «Марш деревянных солдатиков» (П.И. Чайковский.)
Давайте послушаем это произведение.

Звучит «Марш деревянных солдатиков» муз. П.И. Чайковского.

Следующий вопрос: Кто из персонажей мультфильмов любил петь на пляже, загорая под лучами яркого солнышка? (Львёнок и Черепаха.)

И последний вопрос нашей викторины: Как называется песня, которая помогает засыпать всем детям? (Колыбельная.) Давайте её споём.

Звучит «Колыбельная»

М.р. А сейчас мы подсчитаем наши жетоны и назовём победителя.
На этом наша викторина закончена. До новых встреч.

----------


## Liilit

> *"В поисках цветка"*
> музыкально-фольклорный праздник Купалье
> 
> В архиве сценарий и карты-схемы
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25744515



Обновите пожалуйста ссылку, не работает. Очень ищу номер на праздник для детей 2 класса. Помогите пожалуйста советом

----------


## +эlla

Сегодня День пожилых людей. Хочу предложить сценарий поздравления. Спасибо форумчанам, материал которых был использован. Спокойная, душевная обстановка, детские выступления  оставили у ветеранов   приятные впечатления и возможность пообщаться между собой.
https://disk.yandex.by/client/disk?d...&dialog=upload

----------

Алусик (10.10.2018), Светлана - Слоним (02.10.2018), Цветусик (18.03.2019)

----------

